# What is the warranty on new 1500's with plow installed?



## plow problems16 (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought new in 2013 with plow installed by dealer. They said gm would only honor warranty if plow was installed on regular cab 1500 but not extended or crew due to length of whee base. I need to upgrade to double cab but want to keep the plow. Anyone know the new warranty info for 1500's with crew and double cabs? 

Thanks.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Unless the truck you buy has snow plow prep (RPO code VYU) you'll be out of luck for the most part....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Now would be the time to step up to a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Lot of this 1/2 ton talk in the air today...


----------



## plow problems16 (Feb 22, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> Now would be the time to step up to a 3/4 ton.


I would love to but it just doesn't make sense for me to go 3/4 ton. 1/2 ton does me just fine for what I'm plowing. I have the fisher SD 7'6" plow now. Does the job minus the crap Goodyear wrangler sr/a tires that came on the truck.


----------



## plow problems16 (Feb 22, 2012)

Motorman 007 said:


> Unless the truck you buy has snow plow prep (RPO code VYU) you'll be out of luck for the most part....


Guess I'll look for snow prep packages on double cabs.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not going to find it as far as I know, especially on a gm.

Typical plow preps are only found on 1/2 ton day cab long boxes.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Seems like its the luck of the draw.Many dealers could care less,warranty work brings in the $$$. The chance of a plow related warranty claim is low.Pull the wiring and push plates off and bring it in.These dealers aren't forensic investigaters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Two words...











Vee Plow


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Wideout


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

V plow mania has taken over!


----------



## plow problems16 (Feb 22, 2012)

leigh said:


> V plow mania has taken over!


What's this v plow talk?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Another thread on this board.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

This is much needed relief from the Aweful family xmas party in at right now. :laugh::laughing:


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

leigh said:


> Seems like its the luck of the draw.Many dealers could care less,warranty work brings in the $$$. The chance of a plow related warranty claim is low.Pull the wiring and push plates off and bring it in.These dealers aren't forensic investigaters.


On a NEW purchase the selling Dealer can offer the warranty separate from GM, if they want the sale enough (and usually require you to buy the plow & have that dealer install it). If that happens get the deal in Writing ... and read the specifics that may include "does not cover mis-use / abuse ...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

plow problems16 said:


> I bought new in 2013 with plow installed by dealer. They said gm would only honor warranty if plow was installed on regular cab 1500 but not extended or crew due to length of whee base. I need to upgrade to double cab but want to keep the plow. Anyone know the new warranty info for 1500's with crew and double cabs?
> 
> Thanks.


Regular cab only have VYU on the 1500 trucks. If you put a plow on a double or crew, and something fails as a result of the plow being installed, you would run the risk of voiding your factory warranty. Another thing to watch for is on the 2017 1/2 ton trucks, they now have active grille shutters in the grille for fuel economy. Now, I can't quite confirm, but if plow prep trucks have a different configuration for those shutters, you could run into some serious air flow/cooling issues on a truck that does not have plow prep.

IMO, go with a 2500hd. Much more truck, less potential for possible issues.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Did they ever go to the electric stering?

If so I'm sure they fallowed the other mFG'S and no longer offer plow-prep.


----------

